# Ginger Ale color run



## J.R. Collector (Sep 7, 2021)

So far I have been able to get together this small color run of John Ryan Ginger Ales. I am still looking but thought I would share on what I do have put together so far.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 7, 2021)

The colors are pretty cool! Do you know what all colors they came in? Any other history you can share?

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 7, 2021)

John Ryan started the Excelsior Bottle Works in Savannah, Georgia in 1852, becoming the first soda bottler in the state. they manufactured soda water and carbonated beverages. the business eventually expanded and opened branches in Augusta, Columbus, and Atlanta. the company mostly used very colorful cobalt blue bottles. john ryan would retire in 1879 and would pass away in 1885.

As for the Ginger Ale colors. I believe this is it other than shade color difference. I am still hunting.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 7, 2021)

Amazing!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info! Good luck with the collection!!!

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

